# D'enseigne



## Manuel xx

"Cette chanson un peu vieillotte pourrait servir d’enseigne à ceux qui..."


----------



## matoupaschat

"Inno", "emblema" o "simbolo", dipende anche dal resto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Manuel xx said:


> "Cette chanson un peu vieillotte pourrait servir d’enseigne à ceux qui..."


Non vedo un saluto, non vedo un per favore, non vedo una domanda chiara e non vedo un grazie..


----------



## Manuel xx

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non vedo un saluto, non vedo un per favore, non vedo una domanda chiara e non vedo un grazie..


 
Hai perfettamente ragione, è stata una mia mancanza. Andavo di corsa e ho postato frettolosamente il thread senza terminarlo come volevo.

@ Matou: grazie mille ancora!


----------



## Aithria

Manuel xx said:


> "Cette chanson un peu vieillotte pourrait servir d’enseigne à ceux qui..."



"... potrebbe essere la bandiera di coloro che ..." 
Buon studio Manuel.


----------



## Manuel xx

Merci Aithria!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

E alla luce del tuo ultimo thread, direi *insegna.*


----------

